# fliegenfischen in bulgarien...



## highlander67 (1. Mai 2007)

*ich fliege ende des monats nach bulgarien*
*an den goldstrand,*
*wer kann mir da weiterhelfen in form von angaben zum*
*fliegenfischen dort...;+ :q #: :a :s *​


----------



## gerätenarr (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: fliegenfischen in bulgarien...*

Hallo!
Hier der (BG) Forum!......http://www.forums.akulata.com/  |wavey:


----------

